# My first skin - Decal Girl's B&W Fleur



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just arrived today, the first of many skins, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lovely. I really love it. So classy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very pretty. That's one I really like and consider just about every time I decide I must have a new skin.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As said earlier, Very classy!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Love the screensaver too!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Love it!! That looks so nice.



NitroStitch said:


> Love the screensaver too!


I have that screensaver too  It was made by Kindgirl and can be found on this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5510.msg114407.html#msg114407


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Britt said:


> Love it!! That looks so nice.
> 
> I have that screensaver too  It was made by Kindgirl and can be found on this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5510.msg114407.html#msg114407


Oooh, thank you! I will have to collect and add that gorgeous work.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

it seems very artistic


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks really nice. But can you post a pic of the back to, please?


----------

